
The Internet Arcade - cleverjake
http://ascii.textfiles.com/archives/4419
======
pronoiac
I think I found the mystery game that taunted me at the pizza place when I was
a kid.

[https://archive.org/details/arcade_fantasy](https://archive.org/details/arcade_fantasy)

It ... it's not a _good_ game.

------
camhenlin
I love your website and have checked it out numerous times over the last
several months! I've been working on getting a bunch of emulators (NES, SNES,
GB, GBA, Master System, and GameGear) online as well, and set up to use on
iPhones on my own website: [https://pocketga.me/](https://pocketga.me/) I'm
also doing online per-account game storage and state saving (not for all
systems right now) which makes it pretty convenient to play around with on the
go

~~~
pronoiac
I suggest allowing people guest accounts. I'm curious, but I don't want to
sign up.

~~~
camhenlin
Yeah I thought about that but it relies on people uploading their own games,
so it wouldn't be very useful. I guess I could get in contact with some
homebrewers but not sure if homebrewers games will generate much interest.
Thanks for the suggestion though!

------
Rolpa
As awesome as this may be, I don't expect it to stick around. I highly doubt
the right holders in question will look the other way. :(

~~~
anon4
Actually I honestly doubt anyone would bother. We're talking games and
properties that aren't just old, they're part of brands that don't exist any
more. Plus, if it is such a problem, ROM sites would all be dead by now.

~~~
joezydeco
Namco, Atari, Gottlieb/Mylstar, and Williams/Bally/Midway (now held by Warner,
I think) actively enforce the rights on these old ROMs. Not as sure about
Sega, Data East, Taito, and Konami.

~~~
empressplay
I can confirm this; I've seen them shut down MAME arcades relatively recently
(and with good reason... MAME arcade machines that actually collect money are
dodgy.)

------
bobajeff
This sounds great. Too bad I can't seem to play it on my phone. I would've
been pleasantly surprised if it worked. Maybe one day we'll get there.

~~~
VanessaLette
Neither can I! I get a "Press SPACEBAR to begin" screen, but mindlessly
tapping on my screen doesn't bring up a keyboard.

I filed a bug against Android, but those jerks put a "WorkingAsIntended"
status on it and said it's a "security" thing.

WAAAH. My choice, Google. NOT yours.

------
scottcanoni
I am a kid again. Where do I insert the quarter? :)

~~~
sprayk
You can send them a bunch of quarters via
[https://archive.org/donate/](https://archive.org/donate/)

------
whizzkid
Other than 100% CPU on Mac OSX, It was as exciting as when I first played
Street Fighter II as a 9 years old kid.. What a legendary game!

------
vitd
I'm curious if this is working for anyone with Safari? For any given game, I
just get a blank white screen.

------
hayksaakian
thanks to US copyright law, it will be 70+ years before we can legally use
this work

~~~
njloof
As long as Disney and Mickey Mouse exist, that 70+ years will be extended ad
infinitum.

